# Best Places To Live For A Better Quality Of Life



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes.

What places are known for their quality of life? Things like plenty of nicely paying and interesting jobs nearby, without much traffic and hubbub, but with a friendly atmosphere with plenty to do. 

Some place with a good music scene.

Plus what places have the most affordable cost of living vs. nicely paying jobs in the area.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

Ålesund in norway.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh my god that's one beautiful town...

I'm trying to stay in the country though, it's so hard and expensive to move to a different country, and to get past the language barriers. 

Plus, as young as I am and with the current income I have it's just not feasible.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

To bad, cause you can survive in a Scandinavian country with just english, we are forced to learn it in school and everybody under 55 knows it. 

But a place to live in usa, hmmm, I don't know about that, your country is full of evil-doers and Mormons. 

What about maine ?


----------



## Scott (Nov 22, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> What places are known for their quality of life? Things like plenty of nicely paying and interesting jobs nearby, without much traffic and hubbub, but with a friendly atmosphere with plenty to do.



I don't think there is a place like that.

If there is good paying jobs, there will be traffic. Where there's traffic, there is less of a friendly atmosphere. 

My opinion of course.


That being said, Cape Breton, NovaScotia, Canada has the nicest people you will ever meet scott but there's no music scene. A good compromise would be Halifax, NovaScotia. Less friendly, (Still pretty friendly in comparison to other places) but better music scene, and better jobs. 

[action=Scott]misses Nova Scotia.[/action]


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

Scott said:


> I don't think there is a place like that.
> 
> If there is good paying jobs, there will be traffic. Where there's traffic, there is less of a friendly atmosphere.
> 
> ...



What do you think about alberta ? There are some nice places there. smaller communities and such.


----------



## Scott (Nov 22, 2007)

My ex is out west. Thus, it is the fifth circle of hell. And Alberta suffers for it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> To bad, cause you can survive in a Scandinavian country with just english, we are forced to learn it in school and everybody under 55 knows it.
> 
> But a place to live in usa, hmmm, I don't know about that, your country is full of evil-doers and Mormons.
> 
> What about maine ?



If I were to move to a different country I would make a strong effort to speak the native language and use English very sparingly. It's just respectful to the native population.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

Scott said:


> I don't think there is a place like that.
> 
> If there is good paying jobs, there will be traffic. Where there's traffic, there is less of a friendly atmosphere.
> 
> ...



Friendly people really isn't a huge concern of mine. And as far as traffic goes, I live and work in Northern Virginia, and it really doesn't get any worse. "Bad traffic" in many places might be not so bad to me. 

I have seriously thought about moving to Canada, but I do want to avoid moving to a different country, it's just so far...


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> If I were to move to a different country I would make a strong effort to speak the native language and use English very sparingly. It's just respectful to the native population.



Tell that to the thousand of german tourist that invades the north each summer , Thank god they force us to learn german in school.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

ProgressiveFarmer.com|Best Places 2007


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

"1. Charlottesville, VA

Nestled in the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains, most areas of this idyllic city are accessible by foot or bicycle. Charlottesville enjoys clean air and water, and pleasant weather year-round, highlighted by especially beautiful fall foliage. Nearby Shenandoah National Park offers a wealth of recreation opportunities. Charlottesville is home to the University of Virginia, which strengthens the area's healthy economy by providing steady jobs and a wealth of amenities and entertainment. Homes are not cheap (median home price $225,000), but the cost of living is manageable. The city's low unemployment rate and significant recent job growth promise continued prosperity. As more and more people learn about this year's best city, Charlottesville may find staying affordable and sprawl-free is its greatest challenge! "

Corvallis, OR

Corvallis is home to Oregon State University and hence many young singles. Technology stalwart Hewlett-Packard has a major presence here, which helps explain the city's low unemployment rate and impressive recent job growth. The presence of OSU and HP has created something of an intellectual center-- over 20% of its residents have earned a graduate or professional degree. The fertile Willamette Valley was the destination of 19th-century settlers from the Midwest, and since then has retained a peaceful agrarian feel. Summers are sublime and the winters are mild, if a bit wet. For recreation, the rugged Oregon coast is a 90 minutes to the west, the nearby Cascade range offers great skiing, and Portland is about 100 miles to the North. Considering it's affordability ($194,800 median home price), Corvallis presents an attractive mix of youth, intellectualism, and natural beauty. 

PAPILLION: 
Median home price (2006): $173,774
Average property taxes (2005): $3,071
Pros: Outdoor recreation, growing local economy

A small suburb about 12 miles from downtown Omaha, Papillion has grown and prospered along with the city, an increasingly important center of finance and insurance. Though Papillion's population is on the rise, its draws remain the same: low crime, good schools and a vast expanse of parkland. Recently, Papillion has spent more than half a million dollars renovating the historic downtown, putting in new sidewalks, faux-antique street lighting and ironwork accents.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

Both of those towns sound nice. Charlottesville is not too far from where I live...


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Both of those towns sound nice. Charlottesville is not too far from where I live...



Take a drive up there and see if you like it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Take a drive up there and see if you like it.



Yeah I should. I haven't been to Charlottesville in a long time...

I know that I found a lot of small German towns very pleasant in the way they where built, but that says nothing of the quality of life...


----------



## g3rmanium (Nov 22, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> What places are known for their quality of life? Things like plenty of nicely paying and interesting jobs nearby, without much traffic and hubbub, but with a friendly atmosphere with plenty to do.
> 
> Some place with a good music scene.



I was in Strasbourg a couple of times and liked it. The Alsace is nice.

The east of Germany is still cheap, I guess.

Yeah, Munich, hm... There are a bunch of nice spots a little outside of Munich. Dunno.

Hm.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> I was in Strasbourg a couple of times and liked it. The Alsace is nice.
> 
> The east of Germany is still cheap, I guess.
> 
> ...



Have you ever been to Prien? I really liked that little town, and Friedrichroda is nice as well. 

Trying to stay in the states though....


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 22, 2007)

Scott said:


> My ex is out west. Thus, it is the fifth circle of hell. And Alberta suffers for it.



 Yeah, that's how I feel about Phoenix, AZ...



Zepp88 said:


> If I were to move to a different country I would make a strong effort to speak the native language and use English very sparingly. It's just respectful to the native population.



Good guy! We have a HUGE problem with that here in south Texas. Everywhere I go, everyone is babbling in Spanish. Sometimes it's hard for me to get things done just because the only language I know is my own country's native language. It's sad.

Ålesund does look rather tempting...


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Yeah, that's how I feel about Phoenix, AZ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, I really don't have a problem with native Spanish speakers, but out of respect to the American citizens they should just learn English...it's not much to ask. 

Just as if I was to move to Mexico, or Spain, or anywhere else where Spanish is spoken I would learn Spanish. It's just respectful and easier for everyone. 

When I was in Germany and at least made the effort to speak German, they were impressed and gracious enough to try to speak what English they knew to help me out.  

It's just the polite thing to do...


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 22, 2007)

Exactly. If I was moving to another country, I wouldn't even want to try to get by without knowing the native language. If they're at least trying, I'll give them some slack, but most of them have the attitude that they can waltz in here without knowing a word of English and that everyone will cater to them. What's even more sad is that they're right.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Exactly. If I was moving to another country, I wouldn't even want to try to get by without knowing the native language. If they're at least trying, I'll give them some slack, but most of them have the attitude that they can waltz in here without knowing a word of English and that everyone will cater to them. What's even more sad is that they're right.



It's just rude man...

And it's just....bothersome...to me that alot of American people think it's fine and the politicians support it etc... I just don't understand how it makes sense. Sure they should be able to come over here...but as citizens who have at least learned the language...

Anybody with an on topic post...feel free to intervene...


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

We got a lot of immigrants/refuges that comes to sweden (because some strange fucking country in the west keeps attacking all the other countries. stupid kringle chocking government)
anyhow; most of them don't learn swedish the first 1-3 years and a small group of them never learns it at all. 
I don't see it as disrespect towards us native sweds, I mean they come from a land in war, a lot of there relatives have been killed by american teenagers who dropped out of school and thinks that they are fighting terrorism by shooting 50 year old ladies in the streets. 
If your running from your home I think you got more important stuff to do then learn a new language. 
And as I understand southern america ain't exactly heaven, there is a reason why people are fleeing from it, I mean for god sake they are fleeing to america, how fucking bad can their country be.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

That's simply not the case with the Mexicans. Mexico isn't that great, but they come here for better jobs so they can send money to their families in Mexico. Which is honorable, but if you're going to be in the American workforce you need to be able to communicate with Americans who speak English, it's just the primary language of the nation.

We don't really have that problem with Middle Easterners who come here, they usually speak English, and are always kind from my experiences. 

If the Mexicans were war refugees, being slaughtered by some insane nation, I would understand and not really give a shit what language they speak. But it's a different situation.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> We got a lot of immigrants/refuges that comes to sweden (because some strange fucking country in the west keeps attacking all the other countries. stupid kringle chocking government)
> anyhow; most of them don't learn swedish the first 1-3 years and a small group of them never learns it at all.
> I don't see it as disrespect towards us native sweds, I mean they come from a land in war, a lot of there relatives have been killed by american teenagers who dropped out of school and thinks that they are fighting terrorism by shooting 50 year old ladies in the streets.
> If your running from your home I think you got more important stuff to do then learn a new language.
> And as I understand southern america ain't exactly heaven, there is a reason why people are fleeing from it, I mean for god sake they are fleeing to america, how fucking bad can their country be.





I can understand your point, but to me at least, a lot of it is just the attitude a lot of them have about it. They don't seem to be grateful that they're in a better place than where they came from. They don't respect the country enough to go through the proper channels, and most of them don't learn the language just because they don't want/have to. Rather than trying to become part of the country, they just kind of come over and act like they own the place... and after so many of them keep coming over and having about 10 damn kids a piece, now they pretty much do. Of course I'm not trying to be a stereotype spouting bigot here, and there are plenty of immigrants that do things the right way, and I'm sure there are a lot of them that fit situations like you're talking about (not necessarily being war refugees, but just really harsh situations, which I can be a bit more understanding with), but there are still just way too many of them that still fit nicely into all of those nasty stereotypes. Basically, I guess to me it's more of an ethics thing than a "Dey took arr jerbs!" kind of thing, though being white and English monolingual has made it a bit more difficult for me to find work.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

I also think that it's disrespectful to the Mexicans, Guatemalans, Ricans, etc who went through the naturalization process (which I hear is a real bitch) to become a full fledged citizen. You have a guy who worked his ass off to do things legally, then you have these 5 people who just walked in...it's just like....."well fuck!"

But, straying off topic here guys.....


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

I think zepp got some good points. although, as I get it, it's not that simple to just walk in, there is a lot of human trafficking going on to. But if your only in america to work, I would try to learn english, I mean that should open up to more possibility when it comes to work  

And tom
I can understand how you feel, but I don't agree with all of it  

Back on topic: 
Place to live: Mexico


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

They're making it a lot harder to walk in...and there's a lot of illegal and dangerous activity going on...people are literally dying trying to sneak in here...


And no, I don't think Mexico would be on my list, there are some beautiful vistas in that country, and all of the fascinating Aztek history, but yeah....


----------



## g3rmanium (Nov 22, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> And no, I don't think Mexico would be on my list...



What is on your list? Europe?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> What is on your list? Europe?



I'm really trying to stay in the states...it's way too difficult and expensive to move to Europe.

So, USA, maybe Canada (possibly somewhere around Quebec, or closer to the New York border?)


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm really trying to stay in the states...it's way too difficult and expensive to move to Europe.
> 
> So, USA, maybe Canada (possibly somewhere around Quebec, or closer to the New York border?)



Something in the states but close to the Canadian border so that you can just drive over there to spend your money


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Something in the states but close to the Canadian border so that you can just drive over there to spend your money





I'd like to remain close to the New York border so I can easily return to the states to visit family and such. 

But...ideally I'd like to find a place a bit closer to home...neighboring states, etc...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 22, 2007)

Move here. We can stalk and kidnap women together.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 22, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm really trying to stay in the states...it's way too difficult and expensive to move to Europe.
> 
> So, USA, maybe Canada (possibly somewhere around Quebec, or closer to the New York border?)



Come on... You know the place!!!!


-------> MONTREAL ROCKS!!!!!!!

Everyone knows this


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Move here. We can stalk and kidnap women together.



Who needs a women when you can have a bearded trucker ????


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> And tom
> I can understand how you feel, but I don't agree with all of it



You may not agree with it, but it has a lot of truth to it.


Anyway 
"Houston ranks second in employment growth rate and fourth in nominal employment growth among the 10 most populous metro areas in the U.S.[79] In 2006, the Houston metropolitan area ranked first in Texas and third in the U.S. within the category of "Best Places for Business and Careers" by Forbes magazine.[80] Forty foreign governments maintain trade and commercial offices here and the city has 23 active foreign chambers of commerce and trade associations.[81] Twenty foreign banks representing 10 nations operate in Houston, providing financial assistance to the international community."

Houston, Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I live in Sugar Land, which is just outside of Houston, it's awesome.

I have a teacher that moved here from Ohio that absolutely loves it here.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Move here. We can stalk and kidnap women together.



Mmm....tempting as fuck 

You're in Western Canada right?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Come on... You know the place!!!!
> 
> 
> -------> MONTREAL ROCKS!!!!!!!
> ...



 

It would be a Tremblay homecoming....with Tremblay brand beer


----------



## playstopause (Nov 22, 2007)

Hell yeah!!!  

City Mayors: Best cities in the world (Mercer)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 22, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Mmm....tempting as fuck
> 
> You're in Western Canada right?



Nope, Eastern Canada. It's actually kind of shitty here. If I didn't have a good job I would have moved by now


----------



## Lee (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been thinking about this as well. I've been in North Carolina for about a year and a half now, and it's just not really working for me. If I were to move out of the country though, it would probably be Germany, because I know a fair amount of German already, so that wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

Vancouver?


----------



## Universe74 (Nov 22, 2007)

Western Canada (Van Isle) FTW!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

Is there anywhere on the Eastern side of the continental U.S. that's worth a shit to live in?!?!?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 22, 2007)

Find a house next to Rusty Cooley in Houston!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

Eh...I'd rather go north I think...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 22, 2007)

You're a trucker. The road is your home :truckin:


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You're a trucker. The road is your home :truckin:


----------



## Jason (Nov 22, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Good guy! We have a HUGE problem with that here in south Texas. Everywhere I go, everyone is babbling in Spanish. Sometimes it's hard for me to get things done just because the only language I know is my own country's native language. It's sad.




Really you speak Native American?  

AND isn't south texas basically north mexico? or at least it used to be


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 22, 2007)

Fayetteville, Arkansas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

Jason said:


> Really you speak Native American?
> 
> AND isn't south texas basically north mexico? or at least it used to be



Funny thing, why don't the school teach all kids Spanish in the southern districts. 
We in sweden are thought norwegian, danish, german and english, just because those are the language we are most likely to come across.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 22, 2007)

Jason said:


> Really you speak Native American?
> 
> AND isn't south texas basically north mexico? or at least it used to be



South Texas is about as Mexican as Florida is Cuban.



Desecrated said:


> Funny thing, why don't the school teach all kids Spanish in the southern districts.
> We in sweden are thought norwegian, danish, german and english, just because those are the language we are most likely to come across.



Well, they require that you take a language for at least 3 years I think. Most kids take Spanish. But you can, at least at my school, also take German, French, Mandarin, Japanese, Latin, American Sign Language, and I believe they're trying to fit in Hindi now. I took German because I am German/Norwegian. I believe the second most popular is Japanese, but not because of reasons you might think. A lot of kids at our school actually are Japanese.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 22, 2007)

Jason said:


> Really you speak Native American?
> 
> AND isn't south texas basically north mexico? or at least it used to be



Pfft, you know what I mean  The USA's native language is English.

Eh, depending on where you go, yeah, it's a lot like north Mexico.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 22, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> South Texas is about as Mexican as Florida is Cuban.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they require that you take a language for at least 3 years I think. Most kids take Spanish. But you can, at least at my school, also take German, French, Mandarin, Japanese, Latin, American Sign Language, and I believe they're trying to fit in Hindi now. I took German because I am German/Norwegian. I believe the second most popular is Japanese, but not because of reasons you might think. A lot of kids at our school actually are Japanese.



Can you only choose one language ?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 22, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Can you only choose one language ?



No, but you must have at least 3 years in one language.


----------



## Jason (Nov 23, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> South Texas is about as Mexican as Florida is Cuban.



 That just makes zero sense.. 

Ahem



> Mexican Texas is the name given by Texas historians to the brief period between 1821&#8212;1836, when Texas was part of Mexico, as a part of the State of Coahuila y Tejas.





History of Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So quite clearly the land that IS Texas was once Mexico... Florida on the other hand at it's most southern point Key west is 90 miles from Cuba.. Sure there are alot of Cubans in Miami and stuff but that doesn't mean Cubans are from Miami.

Were mexicans are from the land that is now Texas..


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> That just makes zero sense..
> 
> Ahem
> 
> ...



Sorry, I think there was a misunderstanding. I was speaking more about the people that live there currently. And I was pissed when I posted that in the first place. Yeah, I'm an ass.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 24, 2007)

Lets try to avoid turning this thread into a debate...

This is about me hating where I currently live and trying to find a solution.


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 24, 2007)

Come over to the west coast. Santa Cruz, San Luis Obisbo, Shell Beach, San Jose are all epic here in Cal.



Desecrated said:


> Ålesund in norway.



 How much would a month's rent cost me there?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm really trying to not move so far...what I'm seeing though is a place in Virginia is not the answer.

How are things up north? Like in Mass. or Maine or Penn etc?


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 24, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Fayetteville, Arkansas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Repeating.


----------



## kmanick (Nov 24, 2007)

If you're looking for a good quality of life Mass is not it.
I've lived in Mass my whole life so I'm used to the Massholes that live here. 

but cost of living is ridiculous , we pay more for utilities than almost every
other state in the country, we get taxed more etc.
the good points are , that there is a decent job market here, 
we have a lot of culture,we get 4 seasons, we are close to
decent ski areas etc, I don't know about the local music scene now,
it was decent when I was growing up.
If you wnat to migrate in this direction New Hampshire would be a much better bet.

Vancouver is a great place to check out, Northern California is cool, 
Montreal and Toronto are both nice. Some of the nicest people I've ever met 
in all of my travels are from Canada. Canadian women are for the most part
pretty gorgeous as well (and very sweet). (go to a Montral Canadians hockey game and take a
look around), or go the Super Sex on St. Catherines and be prepared to get 
blown away at by the gorgeos strippers in that place.


----------



## Jason (Nov 24, 2007)

kmanick said:


> If you're looking for a good quality of life Mass is not it.
> I've lived in Mass my whole life so I'm used to the Massholes that live here.
> 
> but cost of living is ridiculous , we pay more for utilities than almost every
> ...




It is what it is.. The midwest is nice too.. I have come to find out everybody hates were they live 

You need to see what you want out of your everyday life. Me I am used to and like being in the city and within 10-20 mins can be out in the woods.

South Florida is hot and flat and there are 2 types of areas, City/Urban and Flat open fields  I like mountain biking and camping and being out in nature but like the city at the same time.

South Florida sucks for this.. what I'm getting at is really figure out what is important to you and then start looking off of that.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 25, 2007)

I want to find a place where I could virtually walk to work, or drive a short distance. Make enough money to support myself fairly well and to enjoy the work I'm doing (this part I haven't fully figured out yet, but I do know, Stitch's got the life from what I see)

I want to have as much time as humanly possible to devote to my musical endeavours...


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 25, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Tell that to the thousand of german tourist that invades the north each summer , Thank god they force us to learn german in school.



Actually, the do force Germans to learn German in school, too ......


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 25, 2007)

Santuzzo said:


> Actually, the do force Germans to learn German in school, too ......



Did you mess that up somehow?


Of course Germans learn German in school... They also learn English...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Come to Australia, it is by far the best country in the world, the way of life is un-matched, the people are laid back, best atmosphere of all!


----------



## Jason (Nov 25, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I want to find a place where I could virtually walk to work, or drive a short distance. Make enough money to support myself fairly well and to enjoy the work I'm doing (this part I haven't fully figured out yet, but I do know, Stitch's got the life from what I see)
> 
> I want to have as much time as humanly possible to devote to my musical endeavours...



Can't you do that anywere?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Jason said:


> Can't you do that anywere?



There's no way I could afford a decent place and pay the bills...and eat...around here working at fuckin...Guitar Center without selling crack to hookers..


----------



## Jason (Nov 26, 2007)

Well noone can live off guitar center.. Get a better job.. Or be a lil crafty and that gc job can make you some cake


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 26, 2007)

I've got what most people would call a "great" job...making good money. Just not happy though...even in my income bracket it's still expensive to pay the bills and get a place to live..

And with the commuting and the mind numbingly uninspiring job...I just don't know man...


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 26, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Corvallis, OR
> 
> Corvallis is home to Oregon State University and hence many young singles. Technology stalwart Hewlett-Packard has a major presence here, which helps explain the city's low unemployment rate and impressive recent job growth. The presence of OSU and HP has created something of an intellectual center-- over 20% of its residents have earned a graduate or professional degree. The fertile Willamette Valley was the destination of 19th-century settlers from the Midwest, and since then has retained a peaceful agrarian feel. Summers are sublime and the winters are mild, if a bit wet. For recreation, the rugged Oregon coast is a 90 minutes to the west, the nearby Cascade range offers great skiing, and Portland is about 100 miles to the North. Considering it's affordability ($194,800 median home price), Corvallis presents an attractive mix of youth, intellectualism, and natural beauty.



I will be here Wednesday night. This is a VERY nice town! The college adds a chance of there being some music scene, and you're only a couple hours from Shannon, Marco, and lots of other Sitefolk. MacMenamin's Brewery FTW!


----------



## Naren (Nov 27, 2007)

If I lived in the US, I'd probably want to live in Chicago or San Francisco...



Jason said:


> Really you speak Native American?
> 
> AND isn't south texas basically north mexico? or at least it used to be



Yes, I do. I speak all of the Native American languages that are officially recognized in the 364 countries that make up the United States, a total of over 200 different languages. 

"Native American" language!? Obviously you have no idea what you're talking about. As if they all spoke the same language. Are you referring to Navajo? Or Cherokee? Or Inupiaq and Inupiatun? Cahuilla? Arikara? Caddo? Pawnee? Chimariko? Chumash? Havasupai? Karuk? Kashaya? Mohave? Pomo? Quechan? Mohawk? Oneida? Onondaga? Seneca? Susquehannock? Wyandot? Alsea? Cathlamet? Chinook? Jargon? Coos? Klamath? Maidu? Miwok? Nez Perce? Nisgaa-Gitxsan? Ohlone? Tsimshian? Wintu? Yakama? Yokuts?

I could go on forever, but the truth is you have no idea what you're talking about. 

English is the DE FACTO language of the United States of America (it is also the de facto language of the UK). You should speak the language of the country you live in, regardless of where you live. If you lived in Mexico, you should speak Spanish. You live in the US, you should speak English. - Not Kootenay, Natchez, Timucua, Tonkawa, Yuchi, Yupik, or Zuni. Languages that are only spoken by a very very small group of people.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 27, 2007)

Ulveherite said:


>



Woah, buddy! Not a good introductory post to the forum.  You're welcome to your opinion of course, but if you join a forum and immediately start bashing on well respected members, you're going to get a bad reputation around here pretty quickly. You might even get yourself suspended/banned. Again, you're entitled to your opinions, but keep in mind that you're new here and try to have some respect for the community.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 27, 2007)

Exactly, Tom.

Ulveherite, first and last warning. That kind of nonsense isn't tolerated around here, in the least. I deleted your obnoxious fucking post.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 27, 2007)

deleted post said:


> The guy was making an example. Everyone else understood it.
> I think it is pathetic that you lash out on him for making an simplification, when you yourself are using the same methods:
> 
> "If you lived in Mexico, you should speak Spanish"
> ...


----------



## Naren (Nov 27, 2007)

Wikipedia said:


> "Mexico has an enormous linguistic diversity; apart from Spanish, the government recognizes 62 indigenous Amerindian languages as national languages."



Exactly! Exactly my point! And those 62 indigenous Amerindian languages are all only spoken by very small groups of people, which is why every single one of them can also speak Spanish.

Thank you for backing up my post in your very viscerous and hate-filled manner. You may have seen my post as a "spoiled brat-besserwisser-asshole attitude" (not even sure what that means), but I guess that's because you're new to the forum. There was nothing "spoiled" or "asshole"ish about my post. In fact, the way I posted is the only real way in dealing with Jason.  Take a look at his other posts and you'll see what I mean.

Now, if you just want to ignore the correctness in my post and insult me as a "spoiled brat" with a stick up my ass, that's your choice. But Jason's post was making an example and his example was 100% incorrect, both literally and in principle. Everyone else understood it, yes. I understood it as well. I was not using the same methods at all. I was saying that you should speak the language of the majority. Jason said that you should speak the language of the indigenous people, possessing over 200 languages, but which consist of less than 1% of the overall population of the United States, oftentimes less than 0.1 or 0.2% of a state's population. My best friend is a native American, so I can't really see how I'm an "asshole" or have a stick up my ass for pointing out the ridiculous and incorrect example Jason made. And, apologies to Jason - he's a really great guy, but he oftentimes posts without thinking. 

Thanks for the insults, though.  Great first post, I must say.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 27, 2007)

He's been warned. No need to further address this issue.

 Please continue your conversation, however, minus the needless bullshit.


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2007)

I wouldn't mind living in Houston at all.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 27, 2007)

I wish I was in a coma and living completely in my head in my own little world (more so than now). There'd be boobs and vaginas everywhere, and tons of nice guitars and amps.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 27, 2007)

JJ World sounds interesting.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 27, 2007)

My city (Toledo, Ohio, USA) just won 3rd place overall in an international competition for most liveable community, in this size city's category. 

13abc.com: Toledo earns 3rd for the Liveable Community Award


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 28, 2007)

I think I'll just move in with JJ, his place seems ideal.


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2007)

Naren I post with out posting?  Be real we all know indians aren't real there just made up for Western movies 

You know what I meant I was just busting his balls for like the "SPEAK ENGLISH OR DIE!!" Attitude I know of course Indians all speak dif languages


----------



## DPooch (Nov 28, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> My city (Toledo, Ohio, USA) just won 3rd place overall in an international competition for most liveable community, in this size city's category.
> 
> 13abc.com: Toledo earns 3rd for the Liveable Community Award



I think Pittsburgh, PA won first in something like that.
Which I live close to.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 28, 2007)

DPooch said:


> I think Pittsburgh, PA won first in something like that.
> Which I live close to.



... ? Possibly...

But not this year. #1 was a place in Sweden, #2 was Lyon, France. But Pittsburg is a larger city than the ones in this category (mid-sized).


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 28, 2007)

Fayetteville, Arkansas:

* Named one of America's Most Livable Cities in 2004 and 2005[4]
* Designated as one of the "Best Places to Live in America" by Money Magazine [5]
* Ranks as the number 8 "Best Metro" in Forbes' 2007 list of "Best Places For Business And Careers" [6]
* Ranked #1 for job growth by the Milken Institute in 2003 [7]
* Listed in 50 Fabulous Places to Retire in America, 2nd edition
* Featured in "Lifestyle Magazine", "Southern Living" and "The Best Towns in America"


----------



## Naren (Nov 29, 2007)

Jason said:


> Naren I post with out posting?  Be real we all know indians aren't real there just made up for Western movies
> 
> You know what I meant I was just busting his balls for like the "SPEAK ENGLISH OR DIE!!" Attitude I know of course Indians all speak dif languages



I think I said that you sometimes post without thinking, but if I said "post without posting" then my mind must've been somewhere else.  I was half-joking when I posted (mainly because I thought the idea behind what you said was kind of ridiculous), but someone decided to take it as far to the extreme as they could with their first post.

As far as the English thing goes, expecting people to speak English in foreign countries is one thing that really annoys me. Especially the middle-aged or elderly overweight couple that go to Africa, Asia, or Europe and get angry when someone they talk to can't speak English. "You know? You ARE in _their_ country. Since when has 'speaking to foreign tourists in their own language' been a requirement?" It just seems so arrogant, "Your language means nothing. Everyone in the world should speak OUR language."

So, I happen to completely agree with Zepp on what he was saying. I could never live in a country where I couldn't speak the language at at least an intermediate level. Even though you could manage with English in Sweden, I wouldn't move there unless I spoke Swedish to some degree.

I believe there is a thing called "Linguistic Imperialism" that the US, UK, Canada, and Australia have pushed on the rest of the world... Within those countries, you should speak in English, but outside? Not your business anymore.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 29, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Fayetteville, Arkansas:
> 
> * Named one of America's Most Livable Cities in 2004 and 2005[4]
> * Designated as one of the "Best Places to Live in America" by Money Magazine [5]
> ...



I heard ya!  


For some reason Arkansas hasn't appealed to me...


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 29, 2007)

Eric  

They should just smash all of the major languages together to make one big fucked up world language


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 29, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I heard ya!
> 
> 
> For some reason Arkansas hasn't appealed to me...



Personally I'm trying to move here:

Hilo, Hawaii - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 29, 2007)

Euggh....islands....beaches....heat....blargh...


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 29, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Euggh....islands....beaches....heat....blargh...



Beaches= bikinis


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 29, 2007)

Internet = free porn.


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 29, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Internet = free porn.



You're welcome.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 29, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> You're welcome.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 29, 2007)

Beaches = humidity  Living by the Gulf of Mexico sucks.


----------



## Naren (Nov 29, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Eric
> 
> They should just smash all of the major languages together to make one big fucked up world language



Ja, ore think that tu eres ein tadashii ren. Gewn-chan-soum-nida, man? Totally génial, amigo! Da?! 

 A language with absolutely no character of its own, no connotations or denotations at all, no cultural background behind words, and a complete elmination of each country's history and culture.  It'll take a lot of work, but it just might... WORK (heavy riff comes in and narrator introduces the new language: Xykgyltfzchtla)

The above language's writing system is a combination of the roman alphabet, the cyrodillic alphabet, all Chinese characters, the Korean hangul, Japanese hiragana and Japanese versions of Chinese characters, European diacratic marks, Hindi, Arabic, and Hebrew. It has officially been considered the hardest language to learn to speak, read, and write.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 29, 2007)

Naren said:


> Ja, ore think that tu eres ein tadashii ren. Gewn-chan-soum-nida, man? Totally génial, amigo! Da?!
> 
> A language with absolutely no character of its own, no connotations or denotations at all, no cultural background behind words, and a complete elmination of each country's history and culture.  It'll take a lot of work, but it just might... WORK (heavy riff comes in and narrator introduces the new language: Xykgyltfzchtla)
> 
> The above language's writing system is a combination of the roman alphabet, the cyrodillic alphabet, all Chinese characters, the Korean hangul, Japanese hiragana and Japanese versions of Chinese characters, European diacratic marks, Hindi, Arabic, and Hebrew. It has officially been considered the hardest language to learn to speak, read, and write.




That's so sickeningly PC


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 29, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Eric
> 
> They should just smash all of the major languages together to make one big fucked up world language



What's the matter, you don't speak Common?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 29, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> What's the matter, you don't speak Common?



que?


----------



## Naren (Nov 29, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> que?



Common is the term for people who can't pronounce Xykgyltfzchtla.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 29, 2007)

Naren said:


> Common is the term for people who can't pronounce Xykgyltfzchtla.



Those Common bastards...





Also...off topic as hell  but I kind of feel the topic has been exhausted.


----------



## Naren (Nov 29, 2007)

Have you come to a conclusion yet? Or do you still have no idea where you might want to live? Like I already said, I'd probably pick Chicago or San Francisco.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd like to live in Japan, but there's no way I could get an IT job there, how can I compete with people who are way smarter and their work ethic is like 10 times better than mine?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 29, 2007)

Naren said:


> Have you come to a conclusion yet? Or do you still have no idea where you might want to live? Like I already said, I'd probably pick Chicago or San Francisco.



No, I really haven't. 

I've been looking into the current job market in Charlottesville, VA lately and keeping that as an idea. I've also been considering Richmond, VA because that would be good for the band as well.

Montreal looks tempting to me as well. 

One of the big things right now is that I'm in a band so moving very far away just can't work unless everyone wants to.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 29, 2007)

From what I've heard from english speaking friends who have moved to Montreal is that they treat english speaking people like shit in the work force, either ripping you off, or just treating you like dirt in general. I have like 3-4 friends that have moved there and they all said the same thing.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 29, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> From what I've heard from english speaking friends who have moved to Montreal is that they treat english speaking people like shit in the work force, either ripping you off, or just treating you like dirt in general. I have like 3-4 friends that have moved there and they all said the same thing.





Woah, that's way, i mean WAY over-exaggerated!!!
I've been living here forever, have many english-speaking friends and i've never heard such crappy bullshit. Treating people like dirt? I mean... wtf is that? Complete nonsense! 

Of course, if you come into a french speaking province, knowing a couple of french is going to help you. I'd be like beeing french and moving in another province and not wanting to speak english... It's not goin' to help, you know?

If you come over here not beeing open-minded about the culture of the 7 millions people that are french speaking, well, yeah, you might feel left out. That beeing said, someone could live a whole life here just speaking 3 words of french and they would have no problem at all.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 29, 2007)

Being treated like dirt? I mean like withholding pay, getting talked about behind your back, and generally just treated like a shit bag. This has come from multiple english speaking friends of mine who have moved there. Not only that, if you speak french, but not Quebec french is another thing they hate I guess.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 29, 2007)

Naren said:


> Ja, ore think that tu eres ein tadashii ren. Gewn-chan-soum-nida, man? Totally génial, amigo! Da?!
> 
> A language with absolutely no character of its own, no connotations or denotations at all, no cultural background behind words, and a complete elimination of each country's history and culture.  It'll take a lot of work, but it just might... WORK (heavy riff comes in and narrator introduces the new language: Xykgyltfzchtla)
> 
> The above language's writing system is a combination of the roman alphabet, the cyrodillic alphabet, all Chinese characters, the Korean hangul, Japanese hiragana and Japanese versions of Chinese characters, European diacratic marks, Hindi, Arabic, and Hebrew. It has officially been considered the hardest language to learn to speak, read, and write.



I vote that you get right to work on this! You are the only one here that could generate a language with enough double entendre to make it funny, ironic, cynical, and meaningful at the same time. SS.Org's "Cunning Linguist"!


----------



## playstopause (Nov 29, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Being treated like dirt? I mean like withholding pay, getting talked about behind your back, and generally just treated like a shit bag. This has come from multiple english speaking friends of mine who have moved there.



Oh and this ONLY has to do with the fact that they're english-speaking?
Nothing to do with the individuals themselves at all?
LOL, yeah... right.



> Not only that, if you speak french, but not Quebec french is another thing they hate I guess



Bullshit.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm just relaying information I believe to be true since I heard it from multiple, separate sources. With one of the people, I could see his personality being the issue, but the others are good people, laid back, easy to get along with.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 29, 2007)

I know what you mean... But still.

I've heard this and that... Bla bla bla... Whatever. I've heard baaaaad stories about New York too, you know? Will it keep me from goin for fun or live there? No.

I've been living my 32 years here in Montreal and i've never come across such things... Seriously.
So i'll stick to my version because i don't think you can judge a place simply based on other's people comments.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 29, 2007)

Maybe it's among younger people. I don't know any geezers in your range that have moved there  Is there anti-english sentiment among younger Quebecers? I figured it would be the other way around, old people like you would hate the english people and younger people wouldn't give a fuck  I don't know man, they're also working lower paying jobs since none of them have "career" type jobs, but apparently none of the french dudes have these issues. Guess it just depends where you go


----------



## playstopause (Nov 29, 2007)

Of course, i don't hang out with 18-20 y.o.
So it might be among younger people, who knows? Anyway, never heard stuff like that in my entourage (say, from my younger cousins and various younger family members). I might be what you call "old" (lol) but never came across this when i was younger. I don't want to look down on anybody, but imho, these sayings (from the people you know) sounds like "i'm-a-angry-late-teen-and-i-need-to-grow-up-to-have-a-better-point-of-view-on-things". No offense to them, we all go trough that phase.

That beeing said, there will always be a very small minority here to "hate" english speaking persons. Imo, that's just stupid but that's another story i won't get into. Why this hate exist? Shortly, let's say it's a huge part of our history, of who we are today. We're a young nation and the past is not that far away. Let's just say that if you come here not giving a flying fuck about the people and their history, there's a good chance that you'll get the same in return. It would be just the same if you would go and live in Arabia.

It's like that in many, many other countries in the world.
At least, we won't be bombing each others for our differences or stuff that happened in the past.

The debate right now is way more about religions and the way we accomodate immigrants than English vs French speaking. Anyway, if i'd knew about discrimination against english-spanish-german or whatever else speaking persons, i'd be the first to oppose to this. It doesn't have its place no matter what.

Anyway, if it would be so hard for english-speaking persons, i don't think Montreal would be half-filled by them.
They are over a million here (in Montreal only) and everyone is leading a happy life


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 29, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Of course, i don't hang out with 18-20 y.o.
> So it might be among younger people, who knows? Anyway, never heard stuff like that in my entourage (say, from my younger cousins and various younger family members). I might be what you call "old" (lol) but never came across this when i was younger. I don't want to look down on anybody, but imho, these sayings (from the people you know) sounds like "i'm-a-angry-late-teen-and-i-need-to-grow-up-to-have-a-better-point-of-view-on-things". No offense to them, we all go trough that phase.
> 
> That beeing said, there will always be a very small minority here to "hate" english speaking persons. Imo, that's just stupid but that's another story i won't get into. Why this hate exist? Shortly, let's say it's a huge part of our history, of who we are today. We're a young nation and the past is not that far away. Let's just say that if you come here not giving a flying fuck about the people and their history, there's a good chance that you'll get the same in return. It would be just the same if you would go and live in Arabia.
> ...



Well, these guys are mid twenties or so, so they're out of the whole create drama for drama's sake age. I don't know, like I said, I'm just relaying information.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 29, 2007)

^ Yep. 

Chill out a bit, Frenchy. JJ wasn't making blanket generalizations about Montrealians or whatnot. He was just passing on information.


It's not like the honor of all Quebec is at stake here or something.  So, in a word - chill.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 29, 2007)

Not in a good mood today, Bob? 

Wether the info is from him or he's just passing it, it needed to be corrected because it's really wrong.
I don't think anybody would just sit back all quiet if that would have been said about their home place. Sorry, but way too many prejudices goin' on about us here in Quebec for me to shut up on such thoughts. Maybe i was a bit upset (it's a sensible issue for me), but i don't think i've said anything really wrong or out of place. 

That beeing said, I've read way, way more harsh stuff here (especially in the politics forum) without the poster beeing warned or whatever. And to me, this sets the boundaries. Guess sometimes it all depends on who writes the post... 'cause it seems there is two weights, two measurements.

 So honestly, I don't know why i need to chill out for, but ok i will, you're the boss and i'm daaaamn fine with this


----------



## Jason (Nov 29, 2007)

Naren said:


> I think I said that you sometimes post without thinking, but if I said "post without posting" then my mind must've been somewhere else.  I was half-joking when I posted (mainly because I thought the idea behind what you said was kind of ridiculous), but someone decided to take it as far to the extreme as they could with their first post.
> 
> As far as the English thing goes, expecting people to speak English in foreign countries is one thing that really annoys me. Especially the middle-aged or elderly overweight couple that go to Africa, Asia, or Europe and get angry when someone they talk to can't speak English. "You know? You ARE in _their_ country. Since when has 'speaking to foreign tourists in their own language' been a requirement?" It just seems so arrogant, "Your language means nothing. Everyone in the world should speak OUR language."
> 
> ...



 Your such a smart ass.. Ya I meant thinking 

I also totally agree 100% it chaps my ass when people expect everyone to speak english when your outside the US. Actually I think it's bullshit that alot of Europe speak there native language and english and here in the US were like "We only speak english and if you don't speak english your shit"

I think immigrants should learn english AND by the same token I think in school we should learn a second english say.. Spanish?


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 29, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> JJ World sounds interesting.



Yeah; but, in JJ world your neighbor is JJ.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 29, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ Yep.
> 
> Chill out a bit, Frenchy. JJ wasn't making blanket generalizations about Montrealians or whatnot. He was just passing on information.
> 
> ...



Whoa, we were still being cival  I appreciate the sentiments though, because now I take it you want to bear my love children, but me and PSP are cool. It's probably just a matter of 2 different sets of people, and these guys working low paying jobs so the boss's are just sketch bags who are just looking for any outlet for their aggression. I still felt it needed to be said though, because I don't know what kind of career he would be picking up if he moved to Montreal, and I respect PSP's defense of his home city. Now let's all get together for a group hug, and never mind the hands on your bum...that's just the Canadian way...


----------



## kmanick (Nov 29, 2007)

ah............. back on topic.... 
How about the Carolinas? (specifically south)
there seems to be a thought that they are up and
coming and would be a good place to relocate to.


----------



## Naren (Nov 29, 2007)

Jason said:


> Your such a smart ass.. Ya I meant thinking
> 
> I also totally agree 100% it chaps my ass when people expect everyone to speak english when your outside the US. Actually I think it's bullshit that alot of Europe speak there native language and english and here in the US were like "We only speak english and if you don't speak english your shit"
> 
> I think immigrants should learn english AND by the same token I think in school we should learn a second english say.. Spanish?



Well, most schools do teach a second language, but the US education system isn't that great. I learned Spanish for 3 years at a private school and I can still read it to a small degree (can't really speak practically any of it), but I was actually trying to forget it. There weren't too many native Spanish speakers where I lived and I had no plans on moving somewhere where there were.

It's a good idea to learn another language just because it makes you a better rounded person, but some people just aren't interested in it. All Japanese learn English for 5-6 years in junior high and high school, but there are very few Japanese who can speak functional English. My girlfriend learned English for about 6 years in school, but she can't speak it or read it practically at all. A lot of it has to do with motivation and whether you actually plan on using it or not.

And, yes, I am a smart ass.  I think most people should know that by now.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Whoa, we were still being cival  I appreciate the sentiments though, because now I take it you want to bear my love children, but me and PSP are cool. It's probably just a matter of 2 different sets of people, and these guys working low paying jobs so the boss's are just sketch bags who are just looking for any outlet for their aggression. I still felt it needed to be said though, because I don't know what kind of career he would be picking up if he moved to Montreal, and I respect PSP's defense of his home city. Now let's all get together for a group hug, and never mind the hands on your bum...that's just the Canadian way...



I understand PSP's point of view (because he's a PlayStation Portable!!!) and I agree that Montreal is too big of a city to be stereotyped like that, but just like JJ, I too have known a lot of Americans who have gone to Quebec and been discriminated against - either for not being able to speak French or for being American. They don't know why they were being discriminated against, but they were. My parents went on vacation there when I was 3 years old and at one restaurant, they waited an hour while people who had arrived after them were seated ahead of them and some of the people there pretended to not be able to speak English (but then soon afterwards found out they spoke fluent English).

So JJ is not talking out of his ass here. And you can't blame it on the people being discriminated against. "If they treated you bad, it's because you're a bad person." Maybe the people treating you bad are assholes. In a city of that population, not everyone's gonna be Mr. Rogers.

I would defend Tokyo if someone said "I went to Tokyo once and they were all assholes." But I wouldn't claim, "If you were discriminated against, it was your own fault." There are people here who discriminate against foreigners and I run into them every now and then. That doesn't mean that everyone's that way or even that most people are that way, but those people are here. And I know there are those people in Montreal.

I assume that Playstopause does not run with that crowd. He's a really nice guy and a film director, so I'm guessing that everyone he knows is completely different than the jerks that the people me and JJ know have run into.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 29, 2007)

kmanick said:


> ah............. back on topic....
> How about the Carolinas? (specifically south)
> there seems to be a thought that they are up and
> coming and would be a good place to relocate to.



That has been a passing consideration. Though I have a problem with the south, the "Redneck/White Trash Per Square Mile Density" I'm in too dense an area as it is


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 29, 2007)

I also looked at Washington and Oregon.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 29, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> I also looked at Washington and Oregon.



Isn't Oregon where Variant ended up? I think he settled somewhere around there?


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 29, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Isn't Oregon where Variant ended up? I think he settled somewhere around there?



I think he wound up near Portland.
You and I are in the same boat, we're trying to get the hell away from where we are.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 30, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> I think he wound up near Portland.
> You and I are in the same boat, we're trying to get the hell away from where we are.



Yeah, I think I'm as frustrating as I am frustrated though, since I'm not quite sure what I want.


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 30, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, I think I'm as frustrating as I am frustrated though, since I'm not quite sure what I want.



Oh I don't know.

*Before cancer*: I was set to buy 4 apartment complexes (1 in Honolulu, 1 in Portland, and 2 in Seattle) and have millions in debt, but with rents have more than enough income.

*Since cancer*: My credit is shot and I have no idea what I'm gonna do. The only thing I'm sure of is that I am going to get as far away from Arkansas as possible.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, you kicked cancers ass and that is 

As far as the credit...mines useless as well..


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 30, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Well, you kicked cancers ass and that is



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lifestyle-health-fitness-food/38111-today-i-m-edinburg-indiana.html


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 30, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Whoa, we were still being cival  I appreciate the sentiments though, because now I take it you want to bear my love children, but me and PSP are cool. It's probably just a matter of 2 different sets of people, and these guys working low paying jobs so the boss's are just sketch bags who are just looking for any outlet for their aggression. I still felt it needed to be said though, because I don't know what kind of career he would be picking up if he moved to Montreal, and I respect PSP's defense of his home city. Now let's all get together for a group hug, and never mind the hands on your bum...that's just the Canadian way...



Doesn't matter. PSP's response was a bit too harsh, IMO, and it warranted a bit of a cool down. Which, is my job. 

That said, I love Frenchy, and think he's awesome. But he knows that already.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 30, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lifestyle-health-fitness-food/38111-today-i-m-edinburg-indiana.html



Oh yes, that's right, I remember reading that thread. For some reason your post sounded like you had beaten it already. 

None the less, you'll kick it's ass man!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 30, 2007)

Hell yes. :truckin:


----------



## Naren (Nov 30, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Oh yes, that's right, I remember reading that thread. For some reason your post sounded like you had beaten it already.
> 
> None the less, you'll kick it's ass man!



Yeah, "After Cancer" made me think he'd beaten it and cancer was now a thing of the past.  Sad to hear that.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 30, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> but me and PSP are cool ... Now let's all get together for a group hug, and never mind the hands on your bum...that's just the Canadian way...





The Dark Wolf said:


> That said, I love Frenchy, and think he's awesome. But he knows that already.



You guys...


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 30, 2007)

playstopause said:


> You guys...



 Just keep your hands off my ass JJ.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 30, 2007)

^


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 30, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Oh I don't know.
> 
> *Before cancer*: I was set to buy 4 apartment complexes (1 in Honolulu, 1 in Portland, and 2 in Seattle) and have millions in debt, but with rents have more than enough income.
> 
> *Since cancer*: My credit is shot and I have no idea what I'm gonna do. The only thing I'm sure of is that I am going to get as far away from Arkansas as possible.



I'm thinking bankruptcy and starting over.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 30, 2007)

I know i'm beeing off-topic here, but @ Garcia : keep the faith.
My little day-to-day problems seems irrelevant compared to what you're goin' trough. 
Always good to realize how we sometimes complain for nothing at all.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 30, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> I think he wound up near Portland.
> You and I are in the same boat, we're trying to get the hell away from where we are.



Variant indeed ended up in Portland, and he's doing ok. I just had several..(uh, many) beers with him in Portland. Lots of rain!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 30, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Variant indeed ended up in Portland, and he's doing ok. I just had several..(uh, many) beers with him in Portland. Lots of rain!



I know he spent a lot of time pondering before he chose Portland, and I remember a lot of his critera being something that I'd want as well. 

I'll add Portland to my list of places to consider.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 30, 2007)

What about New Brunswick? We spawned such lovely people as this guy:







And let's not forget the monster of the Miramichi:






And of course this nefarious character:


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 30, 2007)

First pic....a member of the Misfits? And whos the bear faced man.

And the third pic I think I saw on Americas Most Wanted...something about money laundering and child molestation..


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 30, 2007)

The first is Greg Despres, he decapitated a 70 something year old man he was living with, and proceeded to stab the old dude's common law wife a shit ton. He had dual citizenship so he walked across the border. Border dudes confiscated a home made sword, brass knuckles and a bloody chainsaw, then let him through. The second is Allan Legere, who escaped from jail and was free for like 8 months or something in which time he killed like 5 people. You don't even want to know what the dude in the last pic did.


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2007)

Naren said:


> Well, most schools do teach a second language, but the US education system isn't that great. I learned Spanish for 3 years at a private school and I can still read it to a small degree (can't really speak practically any of it), but I was actually trying to forget it. There weren't too many native Spanish speakers where I lived and I had no plans on moving somewhere where there were.
> 
> It's a good idea to learn another language just because it makes you a better rounded person, but some people just aren't interested in it. All Japanese learn English for 5-6 years in junior high and high school, but there are very few Japanese who can speak functional English. My girlfriend learned English for about 6 years in school, but she can't speak it or read it practically at all. A lot of it has to do with motivation and whether you actually plan on using it or not.
> 
> And, yes, I am a smart ass.  I think most people should know that by now.




Ya only like 2 or 3 japanese people I have met spoke half way decent english and the other dozen or so spoke like none  They just stare at you wide eyed and sometimes nod


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 30, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> And the third pic I think I saw on Americas Most Wanted...something about money laundering and child molestation..



I saw that episode, they said something about shoot on site.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 30, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The first is Greg Despres, he decapitated a 70 something year old man he was living with, and proceeded to stab the old dude's common law wife a shit ton. He had dual citizenship so he walked across the border. Border dudes confiscated a home made sword, brass knuckles and a bloody chainsaw, then let him through. The second is Allan Legere, who escaped from jail and was free for like 8 months or something in which time he killed like 5 people. You don't even want to know what the dude in the last pic did.



Dude. That place is brutal! 


 with garcia.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 30, 2007)

We daen't fuck around up here.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I may pass on it though, for fear of being beheaded by a fucking chainsaw(with a lazers in it)


----------



## Stitch (Nov 30, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> We daen't fuck around up here.





Move to Scotland!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 30, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I think I may pass on it though, for fear of being beheaded by a fucking chainsaw(with a lazers in it)



HAI GUYZ CHECK OUT THIS NEW CHEECHAINSAW (FUKKING LAZORS IN IT) NEW VOVA SIGNATURE SAW


----------



## Stitch (Nov 30, 2007)

Good work!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 30, 2007)

holy shit


----------



## playstopause (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## g3rmanium (Dec 1, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> HAI GUYZ CHECK OUT THIS NEW CHEECHAINSAW (FUKKING LAZORS IN IT) NEW VOVA SIGNATURE SAW



DO WANT!​


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 2, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> I'm thinking bankruptcy and starting over.



I found several promising properties in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 2, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> HAI GUYZ CHECK OUT THIS NEW CHEECHAINSAW (FUKKING LAZORS IN IT) NEW VOVA SIGNATURE SAW



 +rep


----------



## Nerina (Dec 2, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Move to Scotland!



Where are you in Scotland? My mom is from Glasgow



Zepp88-> NOT south florida........


----------



## Stitch (Dec 2, 2007)

Edinburgh! 

Edinburgh > Glasgow

How the hell did she end up in the States? WHich part of Glasgow is she from? Belhaven? ft:


----------



## Nerina (Dec 2, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Edinburgh!
> 
> Edinburgh > Glasgow
> 
> How the hell did she end up in the States? WHich part of Glasgow is she from? Belhaven? ft:




Ah lovely, I remember the wind slicing my face open when I visited Edinburgh with my mom and my gran.... its beautiful there, I have many good memories from Scotland, and too many family members I dont keep in touch with properly...My mom's from Tollcross, why we're here is a long story, but I personally dont plan on living in florida for too much longer....


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerina said:


> Where are you in Scotland? My mom is from Glasgow
> 
> 
> 
> Zepp88-> NOT south florida........



Florida was definitely not on my list


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Edinburgh!
> 
> Edinburgh > Glasgow
> 
> How the hell did she end up in the States? WHich part of Glasgow is she from? Belhaven? ft:



Lol i actually hate edinburgh but i guess i hate glasgow aswell just not as much. Driving throught he centre of Edinburgh is a joke!!


----------



## Nerina (Dec 3, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Florida was definitely not on my list



smart man....


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerina said:


> smart man....



Haha, amongst the redneck density in Florida and the ermm....."invaders?" there's also the issue that it's in the fucking tropics....


----------



## Nerina (Dec 3, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Haha, amongst the redneck density in Florida and the ermm....."invaders?" there's also the issue that it's in the fucking tropics....



I think the best way to describe it is that "Florida is the third world part of the US", and I've also heard "Florida is the US's backside......"
And yeah its too bloody hot, and I'm really sick of seeing nothing but roads...I swear all I see is grey..


----------



## Stitch (Dec 3, 2007)

Nick said:


> Lol i actually hate edinburgh but i guess i hate glasgow aswell just not as much. Driving throught he centre of Edinburgh is a joke!!



At least you know you aren't likely to run over a buckfast bottle or some tramp inebriated on White Lightning.


----------



## Jason (Dec 3, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Haha, amongst the redneck density in Florida and the ermm....."invaders?" there's also the issue that it's in the fucking tropics....



There really ain't any rednecks down were I was.. Illegal immigrants didn't bother me much either  It is just so flat and you have two choices Urban or open fields and swamp..  Also the constat heat day after day after day..


----------



## Nerina (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah it pretty much F'N sucks......


----------



## Variant (Dec 4, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I know he spent a lot of time pondering before he chose Portland, and I remember a lot of his critera being something that I'd want as well.
> 
> I'll add Portland to my list of places to consider.



Wow... sorry bro, I missed out on this thread altogether. Don't scan the 'Lifestyle' sections much... probably because of my hatred of the word.  

Anyway, I did *a lot* of looking around (and didn't get to go to nearly enough places, and spent WAY too much money) and well, I somehow ended up here. I think it just boiled down to a combination of the friendliness of the people, eclectic patchwork of the city, and the relatively reasonable cost of living (though I'm making less than I was in Phoenix so it's not exactly been easy). I gotta be honest here, I haven't had much time or money to explore the city (or even get much out of the suburbs) so the jury's still out... it will be for a while, I suppose, as I get established. I just know that I got the least amount of the nastiness vibe off the populous here which I'm positively sick of, as I love meeting and hanging out with people. Seattle seems pretty cool as well, but the housing market, traffic, and high-strung nature of things made me scratch it off the list.

Southern Florida didn't seem all that bad to me, and Miami was my second choice. It's a massive urban sprawl like Phoenix, and there seemed to be so much there to go and discover, maybe not and congenial on the surface, but with so many people, it's hard to imagine not finding your niche there given time. Though, I couldn't help but think it would probably help if you moved there after you were rich. Boston had a lot of the same going against it that Seattle does (expense, traffic, etc.), and the people were a good bit standoffish, though Providence and New Haven both had a certain charm to them... Providence being more artsy and New Haven having that college town vibe going on. Neither seemed too realistic so far as lucrative employment goes. They're just not big enough. 

Canada was a different story. Montreal seemed like a pretty cool place and had some of the more pleasant people I encountered during my travels, though with the general culture and language being so different, I think it might be the kind of place you be better off growing up in, not relocating too. It was a surprisingly grungy town as well. Toronto was fabulous so far as a diverse offering goes. Put some cornucopia cliché in here. All sorts of business, great transportation, a variety of hot spots... truly an international city, and I guess the weather in the winter there isn't bad. That said, the people there were about three degrees warmer than New Yorkers. Don't smile at anybody, you'll just get nasty looks. Seriously, I was utterly confounded by the melancholy attitude that presided, and that's exactly why I left Phoenix (and relived in New York). Canada wasn't going to happen though, I'd need a job first, then get a work visa, etcetera. It was hard enough getting set up here in Portland with no friends in the area. 

Places I missed touring. Denver. My brother's probably going to end up there in a couple of years... and I still really, really, really, really, really, want to visit Vancouver. I have heard so many good things about it. I just ran out of time and money, and well, like I was saying before. I don't think you just run for the boarder per se.  I've been to The Bay area and the Monterey Peninsula a number of times and love that area, but, yeah, again with the cost of living. After years of working hard, I've come to learn I'm just not worth shit to companies, so that limits where I can go and live comfortably. 

If you go soul searching out here let me know... me and the lady would be glad put you up here for a bit. We ain't got shit for furniture right now but hopefully that'll alleviate itself in the near future when my brother partially buys me out of the house we own in Phoenix. Seattle's not a far drive, and Vancouver not far from that. I applaud your efforts to explore the world around you for the sake of your own happiness. It's not logical to assume that were you came from and where you been are the best places to be. Godspeed, brother.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 4, 2007)

Variant said:


> Anyway, I did *a lot* of looking around (and didn't get to go to nearly enough places, and spent WAY too much money) and well, I somehow ended up here. I think it just boiled down to a combination of the friendliness of the people, eclectic patchwork of the city, and the relatively reasonable cost of living (though I'm making less than I was in Phoenix so it's not exactly been easy). I gotta be honest here, I haven't had much time or money to explore the city (or even get much out of the suburbs) so the jury's still out... it will be for a while, I suppose, as I get established. I just know that I got the least amount of the nastiness vibe off the populous here which I'm positively sick of, as I love meeting and hanging out with people. Seattle seems pretty cool as well, but the housing market, traffic, and high-strung nature of things made me scratch it off the list.
> Seattle's not a far drive, and Vancouver not far from that. I applaud your efforts to explore the world around you for the sake of your own happiness. It's not logical to assume that were you came from and where you been are the best places to be. Godspeed, brother.



Like Zepp, I'm looking at moving to either Seattle, Portland, or (hopefully) Hawaii. More info on your journey, please.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> The above language's writing system is a combination of the roman alphabet, the cyrodillic alphabet, all Chinese characters, the Korean hangul, Japanese hiragana and Japanese versions of Chinese characters, European diacratic marks, Hindi, Arabic, and Hebrew. It has officially been considered the hardest language to learn to speak, read, and write.


As long as there's a clear difference between the "only" that means, "This lane only goes to ..." and the "only" that means, "This is the only lane that goes to ..." 

Actually, isn't Esperanto designed to be pretty primary-language-independent, with a number of pronunciation variations dependent on your background? Maybe we should all speak Esperanto with ASL gestures as a back-up?



JJ Rodriguez said:


> What's the matter, you don't speak Common?


Ok. Since you've already broken the geek barrier, I'll continue:

IIRC, Klingon music uses a 31 or 37 tone scale. If we all standardized on Klingon, we should be able to pretty-much absorb most non-european scales too.

Ray


----------



## Nerina (Dec 4, 2007)

Middleton, Wisconsin is named #1 Place to Live:

Free Video - Business and personal finance news from CNNMoney

The full top 100 list:

Best Places to Live: Top 100 - Hanover, N.H. (2) - Money Magazine

Best place where homes are affordable:

Where homes are affordable - Northbrook, Ohio (1) - Money Magazine


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for that info Nerina, I'll definetly check those links


----------



## Nerina (Dec 4, 2007)

You are very welcome  I will be looking too, I need to get my happy ass out of SoFlo......


----------



## Naren (Dec 4, 2007)

ElRay said:


> As long as there's a clear difference between the "only" that means, "This lane only goes to ..." and the "only" that means, "This is the only lane that goes to ..."



Dude, trust me. That is the LEEEAST of your worries. If you noticed my other comment about it would have no character of its own, no connotations or denotations at all, no cultural background behind words, and a complete elmination of each country's history and culture, then you'd understand just how impractical such a language would be. 

Using the two languages that I'm most familiar with as examples, English and Japanese, they both operate according to their people's ways of thinking - which are polar opposites when it comes to certain things. For example, the term "human nature" in English generally refers to a weakness or a penchant to do wrong. "You hurt that man." "It's only human nature." But, in Japanese, all of the different words that translate to "human nature" refer to a strength. "It's only human nature to help a poor defenseless person." or "Why did you give all that money to that person?" "It's only human nature."

Many foreigners consider English to be a hard language to learn because it has SOOO many idiomatic expressions that make zero sense to people who are non-native speakers and have never come in contact with them before. Even understanding all of the words themselves won't help you in figuring them out. What would you guess the Japanese expression "the teeth won't stand up" means ("ha ga tatanai")? ... It means that someone or something stands absolutely no chance against someone or something else. English has lots of expressions coming out of Christianity which would be meaningless to 99% of Asians. Likewise, Japanese, Chinese, and Korean have a huge amount of expressions coming out of Buddhism (all 3 countries), Confucianism (all 3), Shintoism (just Japan), and so on. But each version of Buddhism in those 3 countries is different enough that their idiomatic expressions would not make sense when translated literally to someone else (Korean and Chinese buddhists would know nothing about the Japanese Buddha, Amida - or in sanscrit, Amitabha).

I seriously doubt the "only" you mentioned would even be an issue when compared to any of the issues that are 1000x more significant. 

I was joking about making such a language, of course, since I believe it would be a) impossible, and b) not a good idea (it would steal all identity from each nation). And, assuming you could do it, the language would drastically change from nation to nation to implement their differences in culture until it would become almost virutally unintelligable to people outside of that nation.


----------



## ElRay (Dec 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> I seriously doubt the "only" you mentioned would even be an issue when compared to any of the issues that are 1000x more significant.


True, and English (and especially [my] US-English) makes regular use of facetiousness. Sorry that my tongueincheekedness (English showing it's Germanic roots) was missed. 

Ray


----------



## Naren (Dec 5, 2007)

ElRay said:


> True, and English (and especially [my] US-English) makes regular use of facetiousness. Sorry that my tongueincheekedness (English showing it's Germanic roots) was missed.
> 
> Ray



Oftentimes tongueincheekedness can be hard to detect on the internet since it's all text. I've had people assume that I was serious lots of times on sites where I was actually being as sarcastic as I thought humanly possible.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> Oftentimes tongueincheekedness can be hard to detect on the internet since it's all text. I've had people assume that I was serious lots of times on sites where I was actually being as sarcastic as I thought humanly possible.



You, Never!  <(note sarcasm indicating smilie)


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, looks like Pennsylvania is the a-bit-later in life destination after some conversation tonite. I've got a temporary solution thought of.

So, I need to know all I can about life, cost of living, and anything else there is to know about Pennsylvania. 

Bill lives there, so there's already a plus side to this. 

His daughter. 









































 Joking dude!  






C.W. McCall


----------



## xXdavidianXx (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't choose Houston buddy.However Austin,TX is pretty awesome.It gets very hot though.Outdoor shows are slave labor down here.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

xXdavidianXx said:


> Don't choose Houston buddy.However Austin,TX is pretty awesome.It gets very hot though.Outdoor shows are slave labor down here.



 

read current posts much?

Otherwise thanks   


C.W. McCall


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 25, 2008)

I just spent some time out in California, in and around the San Francisco area. That place is drop dead gorgeous, beautiful weather year-round, the people are very friendly and educated, tons of fun things to do. I love it there. I hope to be able to afford to move there someday.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Well, looks like Pennsylvania is the a-bit-later in life destination after some conversation tonite.



The only question I've managed to answer is that I'm heading west, or north, or maybe east.  So; what's your temp solution?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

garcia3441 said:


> The only question I've managed to answer is that I'm heading west.  So; what's your temp solution?



What's out west for ya?

I've found some dirt cheap housing in Garrisonville, Va that I'm going to try to be in by this time next year after I get a good foundation set up with savings and all. 

Certainly not ideal, but good enough for now.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What's out west for ya?



I've got family in Oregon, Washington, and California.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

That's cool. 

Just about all of my family is in Virginia, and most live in nowheresville hickington.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 26, 2008)

My list changes almost every week; but, at the moment it's:

Western Connecticut, Chicago, Western Oregon, Western Washington, Hawaii, and Northern California.

*This list is in no particular order.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

You got something against the east?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You got something against the east?



I looked at several places in New England and Virginia.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

There are so few places in Virginia that I've really liked so far. There are some nice places, but the best places are so expensive.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> There are so few places in Virginia that I've really liked so far.



I haven't seen any.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2008)

garcia3441 said:


> I haven't seen any.



It's either too expensive, or too rednecky for my tastes. Or you find areas like Fredericksburg which is just rednecks with money for the most part.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 26, 2008)

I get an email alert every week that lists duplexes, triplexes, and apartment complexes for sale in select areas. Hopefully; when the right one comes along, I'll be able to grab it.


----------



## Nerina (Jan 26, 2008)

FRANCE!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 26, 2008)

2 places to suggest...


First, the town in which I grew up, Kelowna, British Columbia.

Beautiful city of about 100k people. Gourgeous scenery and lovely climate (although a tad hot for me). Also, generally friendly people. The biggest problem is that there isn't much of a job market for unskilled labour, and the cost of living is quite high. If you've got skills though, then there's probably a job for you. Kelowna also has high quality education, with an excellent public school system, a university, and a large college. It also has good public transit, although road planning leaves much to be desired during rush periods. The biggest draw to Kelowna though is probably the golf courses and vineyards, which is why a lot of retirees live there. Ultimately, this is the main reason why the cost of living is high as it is, because rich baby boomers buy up all the houses and drive up property costs, but only live in town 1 or 2 months a year, thus they don't contribute to the economy.

Second, the town I live in now, Whitehorse, Yukon Territory.

Whitehorse is not a town without it's problems. We probably have the highest per capita number of alcoholics in any town in Canada above 20k people (there's about 25k people in Whitehorse). Relations between aboriginals and non-aboriginals is strained at the best of times. Not to mention, it can get on the cold side from time to time (I've lived here for just over 3 years, the lowest I've endured so far is -45 Celsius). Having said that, it also has its redeeming qualities. First, jobs pay quite well given the relatively low cost of living. Secondly, there is a strong arts community (although the local metal/prog scene is virtually non-existant, it's mostly folk music). Third, most people are quite friendly, and there is a generally strong sense of community within the town, despite some infighting. Fourth, there's a TON of great scenery and landscapes around. This town is great if you're into mountain climbing, ATVing, Snowmobiling, fishing, trail walking, pretty much any kind of nature stuff, and it has all the stores and services to back it up.

Oh, and just for that one frenchie fellow from Montreal, there's a large francophone community here too.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 26, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Oh, and just for that one frenchie fellow from Montreal, there's a large francophone community here too.



I guess that's me!   I didn't know that. That's great!


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 28, 2008)

I had my brother look at a duplex in Vancouver Washington for me, but it needed to much work for the asking price.


----------

